# Contactor bobina de CC y de CA ¿ diferencias ??



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

hola, alguien tiene claro la diferencia ??

hay alguna ventaja en usar contactor con bobina de CC ?? 
o es solo para satisfacer la demanda si alguno tiene CC en la fabrica??

me cayo un contactor de bobina de CC  y queria saber por que los hacen asi.

y si saben que ?? hay adentro .
no es solo una bobina.

le meti CA y nada.
CA pulsante y nada .
solo con CC anda .


----------



## phavlo (Jun 17, 2012)

La verdad que no entiendo como funcionan con CC, por que según tengo entendido una bobina funciona para alterna y en continua funcionaria como un simple cable o cortocircuito, pero los reles funcionan con CC y no dan problemas.

Yo desarme un contactor trifasico con bobina de 220V y adentro es como un transformador pero con E enfrentadas, una mitad del núcleo esta fija con la bobina y la otra mitad del núcleo esta móvil, con un resorte que la separa, cuando le das tensión a la bobina atrae ese núcleo movil y pega los contactos para que funcione.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

si, un electroiman, asi son .

pero este de continua no lo abri, y no anda con alterna ni con pulsante, necesita filtrada.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, alguien tiene claro la diferencia ??
> 
> hay alguna ventaja en usar contactor con bobina de CC ??
> o es solo para satisfacer la demanda si alguno tiene CC en la fabrica??
> ...



El contactor con bobina de CA posee gran fuerza de atracción, es capás de atraer la pieza polar desde bastante distancia, pero una vez cerrado el circuito magnético la impedancia aumenta-->La corriente disminuye y la fuerza de retención también disminuye.
Al disminuir la fuerza de retención pueden aparecer ruidos o vibraciones y eventualmente problemas con el contacto.

En el contactor de CC el proceso es opuesto, poseen poca fuerza de atracción, comparado con el de CA, pero cuando se encuentran cerrados, la fuerza de retención es máxima.
No presentan vibraciones ni ruidos.

La mejor solución es la combinación de ambos, una bobina de CA provoca el cierre del contactor y otra de CC se encarga de mantenerlo cerrado.
El propio contactor se encarga de conmutar entre una y otra mediante sus propios contactos auxiliares.
El rectificador se encuentra incluido en el contactor.

*Contactor de bobina CA/CC*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

que interesante, y calculo que los que tienen ambos siostemas seran los medianos a grandes.

tenes idea cual es la diferencia interna ??
que hay adentro ?? 

los de CA son solo un electroiman, una bobina y listo .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2012)

Poseen 2 bobinas sobre el mismo núcleo, se acciona una cuando se encuentra abierto y la otra cuando se cierra, la conmutación se hace por un contacto auxiliar.
Poseen un rectificador de onda completa y su capacitor.  
Como son bastante caros, están reservados a contactores de cierta capacidad, unos 50 A en adelante.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

me refiero a el chiquito que solo es de CC .
ademas de el diodo y el C......... que diferencia es la bobina que no trabaja con CA ?? 

por que esa bobina soolo trabaja con CC???

un electroiman trabaja con CA y con CC tambien , como un rele


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2012)

No hay diferencia entre las bobinas, salvo la cantidad de vueltas y la resistencia Ohmica

El núcleo magnético puede ser diferente.
A algunos relees de CA se le coloca una espira de cobre en corto para evitar la dispersión de flujo y otro efecto que no recuerdo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 17, 2012)

Todo depende tambien de la necesidad del instalador, o el desarrollador, por ejemplo, yo uso contactores con bobina de CA y tambien con bobinas de CC en los rectificadores que fabricamos para carga de bancos de baterias (por lo general para utilizar en subestaciones, donde la tension de utilizacion es de 110Vcc) por ejemplo, si yo quiero cortar ante un evento la salida de CC del rectificador, cuando opere unicamente con CC, no podria en ningun caso usar contactores con bobina de CA, con lo cual, se utilizan estas de CC (vienen en tension de accionamiento de 12, 24, 48, 110 y 220Vcc)

otro caso tambien es cuando por ejemplo, se requiere mañobrar una linea en 400Hz (aviacion o ferroviario), ahí por ejemplo, no se pueden usar los contactores comunes de CA porque estan pensados para 50Hz, con lo cual, en 400Hz la reactancia es tan alta que no se logra generar una fuerza magnetomotriz tal, que haga cerrar al mismo, ahí se suele utilizar un contactor de CC con su rectificador y condensador asociado, para activar al mismo desde 400Hz.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

vi una pagina, interesante y viendo esta foto y el nucleo recorde que una vez abri uno asi, con este tipo de nucleo en punta, 





muy distinto al tradicional plano de CA 






lo que me quedo picando en este apunte, en la pagina de las fotos es que dicen que en lso contactores de CC es necesario una R. limitadora, ya que una vez que el contactor se cerro la corriente de mantenimiento necsaria es mucho menor y se reduce y bla bla.......
¿ hace falta en contactores chicos ????? coloacar esa resistencia=??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2012)

Lo que dijeron de que en CC las bobinas son un cortocircuito esta mal!

Es una bobina y se comprota como un electroimán...(justo hoy estaba haciendo algo así en mi taller)

Y con alterna el campo es alterno y posee mayor fuerza como dijeron...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2012)

pero como es su construccion y por que ?????


----------



## chclau (Jun 18, 2012)

Si pones una sola bobina y la activas en alterna, el contacto no se cierra. El flujo magnetico cambia de direccion constantemente y la fuerza neta es nula. Por eso un rele de continua no funciona si lo alimentas con alterna.

El rele de alterna tiene agregados artilugios de manera de crear dos campos de flujo magnetico desfazados, y de esa manera la fuerza neta no es nula. Un rele de alterna puede funcionar en continua, pero, al no tener influencia la impedancia de la bobina (por aplicar continua) hay que reducir la tension de continua aplicada para que no se queme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2012)

La forma del núcleo es para concentrar el campo de una manera u otra...así como se concentran las fuerzas o tensiones (mecánicas) en una pieza determinada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ......lo que me quedo picando en este apunte, en la pagina de las fotos es que dicen que en lso _*contactores de CC es necesario una R. limitadora,*_ ya que una vez que el contactor se cerro la corriente de mantenimiento necsaria es mucho menor y se reduce y bla bla.......
> ¿ hace falta en contactores chicos ????? coloacar esa resistencia=??



Eso es por lo que te comentaba de que los contactores de CC poseen menor fuerza de atracción.
Estando el contactor abierto se le aplica a la bobina la tensión nominal para que se cierre, una vez cerrado, se reduce la tensión, mediante la resistencia, a un valor que reduce la disipación de calor sobre la bobina.

Si el contactor es de maniobra, (Muchas operaciones de encendido/apagado) no es necesario, pero, si por ejemplo, es un contactor de una bomba que va a quedar activo por largos períodos de tiempo es conveniente.


----------



## cristard (Jun 25, 2012)

hola preguntabas que porque se hacen en dc y ac. lo principal es muchas veces es mejor manejar 24v para un contactor trifasico que 220ac eso depende de la persona que diseña un circuito en mi experiencia a veces prefiero que todo este a 220 vac cuanso solo manejo motores y electrovlavulas pero cuando se necesita medir algo y ese sensor funciona a 24v dc prefiero todo en dc y no el ac.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2012)

hola a 24v se hace hoy dia por NORMAS, mas cuando hay actuadores varios que recorren la instalacion y son suceptibles de ser tocados o manipulados por el personal.
pues que si tienen baja tension 24v no hay riesgo de que uno se electrocute.
ese es el motivo .

aca la cuestion que planteaba era conocer constructivamente las bobinas de cc y de ca.

un saludo


----------



## phavlo (Jun 25, 2012)

Yo pienso que por mas que sea un contactor trifasico manejado a 24V, siempre va a tener alta tensión (trifasica) por mas que la bobina se maneje con baja tension y va a estar el riesgo de electrocucion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Yo pienso que por mas que sea un contactor trifasico manejado a 24V, siempre va a tener alta tensión (trifasica) por mas que la bobina se maneje con baja tension y va a estar el riesgo de electrocucion.


 
El riesgo de electrocución existe para el que arregla la máquina y toca el contactor.

Para el operador de la máquina no existe tal riesgo ya que solo toca los botones-mandos y éstos trabajan a 24 V , así que aunque se rompan no hay peligro de electrocución. Y para eso fueron pensados


----------



## phavlo (Jun 25, 2012)

no lo había pensado.
Mi viejo armo un par de tableros para unas lavadoras industriales de ropa, las cuales son controladas por PIC, todo lo lógico (teclado,circuito) se maneja a 6V y los contactores por medio de reles que manejan los 220V.

De esa manera por mas que las bobinas no sean de 24V tampoco hay riesgo. 0 si?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 25, 2012)

Tanto como hay contactores de 24VDC, tambien los hay de 12VDC, de 6VDC, de 120VAC de 220VAC, de 380VAC, de 440VAC, de 24VAC, de 12VAC, además de que sea una norma dado porque es un nivel de tension muy utilizado al igual que cada uno de los niveles anteriormente mencionados, los hacen asi para facilitar su uso con otros elementos de control que pueden manejar el mismo nivel de tensión y otro diferente en la etapa de potencia.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2012)

el tema es este :

el de CA es solo una bobina y como puse en la foto el nucleo es recto:






he desarmado muchos.

pero los de CC vi que el nucleo es asi:





ademas de la geometria de el nucleo  ocurre que  en CA no funciona, no hace nada.
asi que calculo que es mas que una bobina.
algo mas debe tener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> no lo había pensado.
> Mi viejo armo un par de tableros para unas lavadoras industriales de ropa, las cuales son controladas por PIC, todo lo lógico (teclado,circuito) se maneja a 6V y los contactores por medio de reles que manejan los 220V.
> 
> De esa manera por mas que las bobinas no sean de 24V tampoco hay riesgo. 0 si?


 
Fijate que todo el control (perillas , llaves , pulsadores , selectoras) es a 6 V , así que lo que toca la gente es de bajo voltaje , la carcasa de la máquina está a tierra y la instalación tiene disyuntor diferencial. Así que es imposible que a un usuario le lleguen 220 Vca  

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 25, 2012)

y no será que la diferencia entre la construcción de los nucleos tiene que ver con la descripción de funcionamiento que habia dejado plasmado Fogonazo hace unos momentos entre los de CA y los de CC?

Al de CA no le cuesta mucho trabajo cerrarse pero una vez cerrado no tiene mucha fuerza,

Mientras que el de CC le cuesta trabajo cerrarse pero una vez cerrado la fuerza es maxima y es dificil que se desarme con facilidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> el tema es este :
> 
> pero los de CC vi que el nucleo es asi:
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vNFu_XRRH...400/contactor+möeller+continua+desmontado.jpg


 
Te comento que esa geometría es para "acercar" una pieza con la otra , ya que la contínua no tiene fuerza de lejos.

Incluso los solenoides de continua son distintos a los de alterna , los de alterna son idénticos al contactor , o sea como un núcleo E I  separado digamos uno o dos centímetros , los de contínua en cambio suelen ser redondos , con un "eje" desplazable


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento que esa geometría es para "acercar" una pieza con la otra , ya que la contínua no tiene fuerza de lejos.



por ahi podemos andar, tambien pense en que asi logran mas superficie ente piezas.
pero como vos decis tambien , si .



Ferchito dijo:


> y no será que la diferencia entre la construcción de los nucleos tiene que ver con la descripción de funcionamiento que habia dejado plasmado Fogonazo hace unos momentos entre los de CA y los de CC?
> 
> Al de CA no le cuesta mucho trabajo cerrarse pero una vez cerrado no tiene mucha fuerza,
> 
> Mientras que el de CC le cuesta trabajo cerrarse pero una vez cerrado la fuerza es maxima y es dificil que se desarme con facilidad?



sera asi para caracterisitcas similares pero "creo" que cuando lo diseñan tienen eso en cuenta, yo probe uno de CC  dandole 1/2 de la tension de bobina y chupo igual ok.
asi que se ve que los sobredimensionan por lo menos al chiquito que tengo yo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Te digo Fernandob porque yo arreglo máquinas gráficas , y utilizan muchos solenoides-electroimanes , el 95% son de alterna , pero cuando ponen uno de contínua es por alguna razón especial , en general es cuando tiene una carrera muuuuuuuy larga que los de alterna no la tienen.

Te cuento un defecto muy común en los de alterna :enfadado: , *sobre todo pasa con los económicos*. Al accionarlos quedan "pegados" en el fondo aunque cortes la corriente   :enfadado:   , los limás , los suavizás y nada  , hasta que descubrí que no es un problema mecánico - aunque lo parezca - ¡ se magnetiza el núcleo !  ¿ Pero cómo ? ¡ si es alterna ! .

Resulta ser que chapas laminadas *baratas* se magnetizan con el golpe seco y fuerte , así que hay que evitar de todos modos que eso ocurra , en algunos casos se puede poner resortes antagónicos exteriores y sinó a agujerear el núcleo y metérselo adentro 

Si habré renegado hasta aprenderlo . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

mira vos...........no me ha pasado, pero pones que son en los economicos.......
defini marcas ??
baw , sica o montero, no ?? 
aunque montero no creo .
decime


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Hable de solenoides , no de contactores .

Zoloda es caro pero bueno.

Pysel es económico . . . 

Solo una vez me pasó con un contactor Siemens Industria Argentina AT40 viejíiiiiiiiiiisimo que después de 35 años empezó a pegarse  . . .  se me quedaron mirando que yo tuviera repuestos de "ESO"


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Si pones una sola bobina y la activas en alterna, el contacto no se cierra. El flujo magnetico cambia de direccion constantemente y la fuerza neta es nula. Por eso un rele de continua no funciona si lo alimentas con alterna.
> 
> El rele de alterna tiene agregados artilugios de manera de crear dos campos de flujo magnetico desfazados, y de esa manera la fuerza neta no es nula. Un rele de alterna puede funcionar en continua, pero, al no tener influencia la impedancia de la bobina (por aplicar continua) hay que reducir la tension de continua aplicada para que no se queme.



yo me "conforme " una vez analizando una chicharra, basicamente es como un rele :
un electroiman , el nucleo que acapara el efecto magnetico y la chapita que es atraida.
cuando lo probe con CA y con CC funcionaba en ambos casos .
en CC queda pegado como es logico, es un iman .
en CA oscila, y por eso es una chicharra...... oscila por que en cada pasada por cero de la señoide se despega.

pensando en esto es que comprendo que en CC sea solo una bobina, ok.
es un electroiman .

en CA no entiendo de el todo que no oscile, pero si lo puedo "ver" al saber que , obvio , en base a pruebas y estudio se logra una forma constructiva estable , libre de oscilaciones.
es como hacemos todo :
estudio >> pruebas >>> mejoras >> mas anailisis >>> hasta que se logra el optimo resultado.

lo que no entiendo es por que , en el caso del contactor que yo probe y era de CC  , calculo una bobina.
cuando le puse ca ni se mosqueaba .
hasta pense que estaria quemado, luego de mirar mas en detalle me sorprendi que decia CC




			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> #*8*
> 
> #*13*
> 
> 2.5 Espira Interna de Bobina : Forma parte del circuito magnético, situado en el núcleo de la bobina, y su misión es crear un flujo magnético auxiliar desfasado 120° con respecto al flujo principal, capaz de mantener la armadura atraída por el núcleo evitando así ruidos y vibraciones.


en mi caso, a veces uno piensa en la parte electromecanica (la bobina) como solo eso, y que para obtener otras prestaciones hay que pasar a electronica.
uno busca algo de electronica..........groso error.
debe haber mucho estudio en el campo de electromagnetismo , forma de nucleos y de bobinado de la L .
mente cortita la mia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

He tenido que devolver un contactor Telemecanique LC1 D50 11 made in France porque vibraba a lo bestia  

Te doy algunos datos , un contactor mediano-grandecito de 40 A , la bobina de 220 Vca mide unos 100 Ohms , una de 380 Vca medirá unos 400 Ohms y la de 110 Vca andará por los 20 Ohms.

Las bobinas de contínua tienen muuuuchas espiras de alambre fino , quizás una de 24 Vdc compatibilice con una de 380 Vac. 

Probá tu contactor de contínua con una lámpara serie de 25 Watts y los 220 Vca  . . .  no me hagas cargo eh


----------



## cristard (Jun 26, 2012)

si vibraba el contactor puede que solo le este llegando la misma fase a la bobina eso me paso una vez clableando una maquina.

hay contactores que tienen dos terminales de A1 y una sola de A2 y yo lo que hice esa vez fue poder los dos cables   en las terminales de A1 y el contactor rateaba o vibraba, y otro suceso curioso fue un rele que rateaba cuando el operacio accionaba un pulsador y ese abria paso a la alimentacion del rele y le llegaban cerca de 80v ac y rateaba.

el caso de que vibre mucho puede ser que no le estaba llegando el voltaje necesario o estaba mojado humedo eso pasa el los solenoides de las electrovalvulas cuando se mojan empiezan a llorar (ratear)


----------



## Javi Perez (Jun 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te digo Fernandob porque yo arreglo máquinas gráficas , y utilizan muchos solenoides-electroimanes , el 95% son de alterna , pero cuando ponen uno de contínua es por alguna razón especial , en general es cuando tiene una carrera muuuuuuuy larga que los de alterna no la tienen.
> 
> Te cuento un defecto muy común en los de alterna :enfadado: , *sobre todo pasa con los económicos*. Al accionarlos quedan "pegados" en el fondo aunque cortes la corriente   :enfadado:   , los limás , los suavizás y nada  , hasta que descubrí que no es un problema mecánico - aunque lo parezca - ¡ se magnetiza el núcleo !  ¿ Pero cómo ? ¡ si es alterna ! .
> 
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                buenas, solamente comentarte, que los nucleos de los electroimanes en la parte fija, que llamais E en la posición central existe un entrehierro, un espacio de décimas que es para evitar el magnetismo remante, y que el despegue de la parte movil sea instantánea, si el contactor tarda en soltar, seguramente tendrás un desgaste por el golpeteo, con una lima plana, le quitas unas décimas suficiente para que veas la luz, y además evitaras vibraciones que son un ruido molesto, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro y gracias por el comentario !

Los Siemens AT40 (supongo antiguedad de 35 años) tenían un nucleo de dos C  abisagradas  [ ] , así que no tenían "posición central"  , y en la parte que hace la bisagra tenía el rebaje que vos comentás  , ahora me diste la idea de hacerle otro pequeño entrehierro del otro lado . . .  debo tener un par de esos tirado por ahí  

Saludos !


----------



## ecotronico (May 1, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Escribo para mencionar otro tipo de contactor de corriente conituna.
Se trata de un "Magnetic latching DC Contactor", cuya bobina y funcionamiento son diferentes.

La bobina se dispara con una tensión positiva. Cuando esto ocurre, el contactor queda cerrado y no es necesario continuar aplicando tensión. Porque en el interior hay un imán que mantiene el mecanismo en esa posición. (hace un "latch").

Para abrir el contactor, es necesario aplicar una tensión inversa (negativa). Así, la bobina se desplaza para el otro lado, abriendo los contatos. Luego de la operación no es necesario continuar alimentando la bobina.

Como ventaja, este tipo de contactor puede manejar buena capacidad de potencia en corriente continua: Partida de motores y cualquier tipo de carga.

Como desventaja, es complicado utilizar este tipo de contactores, porque es necesario tener dos tensiones diferentes. Además, si se mantenía mucho tiempo la bobina conectada (tiempo > 1 minuto), se quemaba. Entonces es necesario producir un circuito especializado para el disparo.

Bueno, ahí tienen un dato por si alguien se encuentra con uno de ellos.
En los adjuntos subí información de un contactor que trabajé hace algún tiempo.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2013)

reabro este tema para una nueva consulta afin, es solo curiosidad:

mi pregunta es clara y concreta, me sirve sus ideas teoricas (sustentadas) y sus experiencias:

si tengo un contactor de bobina de CA......¿ que le ocurre si le meto CC ??  
lo digo por que estuve jugando con uno de CA  y se me dio por alimentarlo con CC  y anduvo , sin problemas y me pinto para cosas donde tenga CC y corriente , como un auto , o una fuente , o sea un circuito que quiero salir con un pequeño contactor.

si bien anduvo ok lo que probe solo un rato pero me quedo al duda a al hora de fuerza y de posible daño en la bobina, de todos modos otro dia hare pruebas de tenerlo horas.

pero me interesan mucho sus opiniones:

*bobina de  y para CA ..........pero uso CC .  *


por un lado pense (divagues) : 
que bueno, asi el ruido de ca desaparece, si funciona igual.
pero luego pense en todo eso de que el nucleo queda magnetizado y no se que (no es tema que maneje con soltura)  y pense que quizas el ponerle una CC pueda ser contraproducente  y que quede pegado, que se imante el nucleo o algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Los de 220 Vca  suelen andar con 24 Vdc , medile el consumo en ambas circunstancias y asegurate que no se magnetice y quede pegado


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de 220 Vca  suelen andar con 24 Vdc , medile el consumo en ambas circunstancias y asegurate que no se magnetice y quede pegado


ademas de que se te quede magnetizado el nucleo y quede pegado... (por no tener entre hierro) que no se vaya de temperatura la bobina... ya que la corriente de CC que va a pasar por dicha bobina va a ser considerable...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Algunos si tienen entrehierro , o en la pata del medio , o la mitad de la superficie de los laterales.

Contactores grandecitos de 220 los he hecho funcionar con 24 dc , el tema es que algunos , no tienen la fuerza inicial , cerrados ya si.

Agrego : Incluso he visto alguno que otro con la espira en corto hasta la mitad,  en ambas piernas


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Contactores grandecitos de 220 los he hecho funcionar con 24 dc , el tema es que algunos , no tienen la fuerza inicial , cerrados ya si.



ah.. no .. eso no sirve .
vos decis que con 24vcc alcanza para obtener la corriente de MANTENIMIENTO , pero el tema es que sea FUNCIONAL, si no es capaz de pegarse solo no sirve.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> que no se vaya de temperatura la bobina... ya que la corriente de CC que va a pasar por dicha bobina va a ser considerable...



estuve justo leyendo el tema, y entendi esa parte, de que la corriente No disminuye aunque  cierre bien el nucleo, y por eso la R. en serie.
eso es indispensable.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> y asegurate que no se magnetice y quede pegado



esta es la parte dificil:
por que puedo probarlo yo 20 veces y que despegue bien , pero a la vez numero 100 ya no ......y asi no sirve.



estuve leyendo esto:
http://www.schneider-electric.com.co/documents/soporte/telesquemario.pdf
*pagina 25 en mas.*
pero claro, para ellos cada cosa es para lo que es .
no me van a decir que hicieron pruebas para mi de ver como se comporta un contactor que diseñaron ellos para CA pero manejado con CC . ....justo por que  a mi se me ocurre querer saber 

en la misma pagina 25 menciona que para CA es que se usa esto y aquello, pero en CC no tanto lio , yo el fin de semana me queria poner a jugar un poco, no tengo dudas ni problemas con medir  energia necesaria para que se "chupe"  y la de mantenimiento y que esta sea = o menor que la de mantenimiento usandolo en CA (para lo cual fue diseñado y se que con esa potencia en la bobina no pasa nada de deterioro) .
pero como dije: mi duda es a larga data , que pasaria, si existe el riesgo de que se quede pegado o no .

en la pagina 28 habla de 
Circuito magnético en corriente continua
pero se centra en el tema de la corriente y el calor, no menciona nada de que al ser CC se magnetice el nucleo o nada.



el tema es buscar a ver si le puedo dar a un grupo de contactores de CA aplicacion en CC . , lo cual me permitiria tener mas control :
aplicacion en automotor, o control mas preciso desde una placa , incluso controlar si realizo la maniobra ok .
pero la idea es utilizar los que hay, o sea los de CA . 

gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 14, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si tengo un contactor de bobina de CA......¿ que le ocurre si le meto CC ??
> lo digo por que estuve jugando con uno de CA  y se me dio por alimentarlo con CC  y anduvo , sin problemas y me pinto para cosas donde tenga CC y corriente , como un auto , o una fuente , o sea un circuito que quiero salir con un pequeño contactor.
> 
> si bien anduvo ok lo que probe solo un rato pero me quedo al duda a al hora de fuerza y de posible daño en la bobina, de todos modos otro dia hare pruebas de tenerlo horas.




- ¿Quién decide la corriente en una bobina de alterna?  --> la inductancia que tenga.
  Justamente porque la inductancia cuando el núcleo está pegado es mucho mayor que cuando está abierto es que se terminan quemando si no pegaron bien.

- ¿Quién decide la corriente en una bobina de continua?  --> la resistencia del bobinado.
  La corriente a circular ya no depende si está abierto o cerrado. Eso es bueno y malo.
  Bueno porque si el contactor/solenoide no pegó bien no pasa nada (a la bobina  )
  Malo porque para mantenerlo necesitamos una corriente mas baja que para pegarlo y eso obliga a adoptar un valor de compromiso.   A diferencia de en alterna, que "naturalmente" la corriente es como hace falta en cada caso.
  Los contactores se diseñan de manera que la bobina sea un módulo que se cambie fácilmente por otro de lo que haga falta, tanto en tensión como CC/CA.  
  Pero podría ocurrir que un contactor tenga un circuito magnético tan abierto que la corriente necesaria para pegar sea muy alta y si después no se la baja se termine quemando. En ese caso, usarlo con continua obligaría a complicarla con un circuito que baje la corriente.


Por lo tanto, si a la bobina de alterna la querés usar en continua, medi la corriente CA que toma y "acomodá"  la  tensión CC para que quede igual.
Si le falta fuerza para un pegado confiable, no te va a quedar otra que iniciar con mayor tensión y ver si de manera sencilla la podés bajar (puede ser simple o un bolonki de acuerdo a como se maneje la bobina).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

Seeeeeeee , un detalle es que para disminuir el riesgo de magnetizado , al cerrar el nucleo no debe golpear demasiado.

Eso lo aprendí a las trompadas con  los solenoides tipo transformador abierto de mala calidad  , y por eso los solenoides para cc suelen tener el núcleo desplazable permanentemente dentro de la bobina 

Para CC hay núcleos de cierre cónico que ya una vez describiste Fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Dic 14, 2013)

el tema este de "magnetizarse" o sea  ( a ver, es un "miedo" ) a que el contactor que de pegado, como un iman , ya sin energia quede pegado.

estuve pensando y los reles que solemos usar son solo eso:
un electroiman, :
una bobina : el nucleo  y el actuador que se cierra de lado a lado de el nucleo.

en fin, eso es de CC y solemos usar millones  y NO quedan pegados.

quizas me equivoque.

pero no vi nada especifico al respecto de que quede "magnetizado" , si el tema de la fuerza inicial y de mantenimiento , y de que en funcion de eso es el nucleo (su forma) el recorrido y la forma de controlar la corriente .

pero nada de peligro de magnetizarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2013)

No estoy idealizando ni soñando Fernandob , tampoco digo que eso te vaya a ocurrir si o si , digo que me ha ocurrido en solenoides de CA que quedaban pegados ya sin corriente , y mas o menos que tenías que poner a tirar un elefante para despegarlos .

Y me volví loco , primero limándole posibles encajes , luego haciéndoles un pequeño entrehierro , después de mucho lidiar descubrí que era la mala calidad de las chapas y el golpe seco al cerrar. Evitando el golpe eso no ocurría , así que debí colocar resortes oponentes calibrados para que no golpee y logre cerrar.

Aclaro que el mecanismo de dichos solenoides y el de un contactor es mas o menos exactamente el mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

Los solenoides que yo empleo de excelente calidad japoneses agregan una arandela de silicona donde apoya el actuador para reducir ruido y evitar la posibilidad de que se queden pegados, si la arandela desaparece por desgaste el solenoide ya NO funciona correctamente, el tiempo de apertura aumenta lo suficiente como para generar fallas, en algunos modelos de gran tamaño pude verificar que directamente ante la ausencia de la arandela NO abren.  
En alguna oportunidad me ocurrió que un contactor de dudosa calidad NO abrían todos los contactos debido al magnetismo remanente, en un primer momento pensé que se habían soldado, pero NOP, era la mala calidad del hierro empleado.

Este tipo de solenoide es el que mas suele fallar:


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

si, alguna vez me paso , pero , el tema es :

fehacientemente es un tema de magnetizacion ??
o sera otra cosa ?? 
uno a veces "supone" ....

(tiro un pensamiento sin base solida) :
un nucleo propenso a magnetizarse, o sea a quedar magnetizado o sea convertido en un iman , si esta en esas condiciones, pues entonces de ahi en mas basta que lo cierres con el dedo y queda chupado.
ese seria un problema de calidad de el nucleo , o no ??? 
no DEBERIA ocurrir normalmente .
y si fuese normal o natural , pues pasaria con otros , pero en menor grado .
y uno lo podria verificar al desarmarlo y ver que tiene el comportamiento de un iman y no de un nucleo inerte .

por otro lado :
a veces uno cree que es una cosa y es otra, como ser que al pegarse se traba mecanicamente por algun desgaste, oxidacion o deterioro .

la verdad que si hoy dia me ocurriese con un par de estos algo asi seria un encanto, los llevaria al taller onda "cuarentena" para hacerles pruebas y verificar que es lo que  REALMENTE  ocurrio.

te contare otra cosa, que puede ocurrir en menor grado:
contactor telemecanic., se supone que bueno , probelmas en la V. control y bobina out, pero antes se inflamo (incho) por el calor y apreto a el nucleo dejandolo trabado..........lo que menos uno quisiera.
pero un calentamiento en la bobina la puede inchar un poco y generar situaciones "mecanicas" .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Los solenoides que yo empleo de excelente calidad japoneses agregan una arandela de silicona donde apoya el actuador para reducir ruido y evitar la posibilidad de que se queden pegados, si la arandela desaparece por desgaste el solenoide ya NO funciona correctamente, el tiempo de apertura aumenta lo suficiente como para generar fallas, en algunos modelos de gran tamaño pude verificar que directamente ante la ausencia de la arandela NO abren.
> En alguna oportunidad me ocurrió que un contactor de dudosa calidad NO abrían todos los contactos debido al magnetismo remanente, en un primer momento pensé que se habían soldado, pero NOP, era la mala calidad del hierro empleado.
> 
> Este tipo de solenoide es el que mas suele fallar:
> ...



por lo que leo entonces contactores de buena calidad no deberian tener ese problema ?? 
pero claro, aca tenemos un tema extra: yo estoy usando contactotres de ca en cc 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Los solenoides que yo empleo de excelente calidad japoneses agregan una arandela de silicona donde apoya el actuador para reducir ruido y evitar la posibilidad de que se queden pegados, pg[/url][/CENTER]



te refieres a las 2 orejas de la T , la parte movil, la que se ve ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

La magnetización se provoca al momento del corte de la alimentación.
Si se da la casualidad que el corte se produce estando la corriente en el punto máximo de la senoide se magnetiza.
Como el núcleo es de poca calidad, pero NO es acero, se magnetiza pero este imán se pierde en un período de tiempo mas o menos corto, segundos a decenas de segundos.
Nunca me ocurrió que se demore mas que eso en "soltarse".

El tipo de solenoide con los que trabajo son similares a estos, pero sin resortes.









Si un contactor malo se magnetizó y una vez que se "Soltó" lo accionas manualmente NO se retiene, ya que perdió el magnetismo residual necesario como para que se quede pegado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

entonces NO es teoricametne posible que quede pegado (minutos, horas -- siempre ?? ) 
si es un contactor respetable ?? 

contactor, / rele / solenoide .

en mi caso como es CC siempre esta la corriente en su punto maximo , pero tengo la salvedad a que apunto a si o si bajarle la misma (basicamente R . economizadora) .
.
.
.

.
 uno lo piensa un poco y existe toda una gama de elementos de este tipo de CC (reles tipicos) y NO  quedan magnetizados, lo cual me apunta a que no es clasico que queden .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

Si es "Respetable" *NO* se pega
Si es "Impresentable" se pega unos segundos
Si es "Horriblemente impresentable" puede quedar pegado (Nunca me ocurrió)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

esa queria saber.
no uso nunca siquiera de medio pelo , por que violan varias reglas propias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2013)

A mi me ha pasado bastante con solenoides de CA de éste tipo.



 
Resulta que la máquina originalmente trae en su mecanismo resortes calibrables para evitar que golpée , y resortes que suavizan el accionamiento propio de la máquina , los maquinistas le meten mano , y ahí empiezan los problemas. ​ 
Y cuando se quedan pegados , se quedan pegados , no 5 segundos ! , sino eternamente .​ 
Por eso digo que primero pensé que se encajaban mecánicamente , así que desarmé uno y le limé hasta el upites  , y lo siguó haciendo !​ 
Luego aprendí de unos solenoides buenos que en su pierna central llevan un agujero y un resorte insertado firmemente (que de afuera no se ve) , sería cómo las arandelas de siliconas que menciona Fogo.​ 
Así que en varios casos terminé , taladro , agujero , resorte ​


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

claro, entonces es un tema de fuerzas antagonicas (mecanica) .
un buen aparato tendria en cuenta todo  y por eso su resorte es suficiente.
si falla es por que es malo / le meteieron mano / fallo un elemento .

pero si no esto no deberia pasar por que ya poseen elementos adecuados para que despegue.

en el caso de agregar un resorte que "empuje en sentido de despegar" extra hay que tener en cuenta que en funcionamiento normal , o sea cuando pega este resorte "pateara en contra" , claro que en general estos equipos a tension nominal poseen fuerza de sobra.

lastima que el tema de el funcionamiento es constructivo, me refiero a que sea como sea que se le de tension y polaridad siempre atrae, no hay forma electrica de darle un pulso de repulsion .
este es siempre mecanico.
bueno..... en realidad si se podria, pero solo amerita para cosas grandes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado bastante con solenoides de CA de éste tipo.  . . .



Como comenté por ahí, también me fallaron estos modelos, pero nunca me llegaron a quedar pegados *"A perpetuidad"*


----------

